# Where to buy skinny tires for vintage AFX magnatraction cars? And tycos?



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi guys. Hope all is well, Spent the evening oiling all my AFX cars - amazing what a little 3 in 1 will do. My question: the majority of the tires on my magnatraction cars (skinny, front "raised letter tires and the rears) are as hard as a rock, or disintegrating. 

What do you guys do - regarding replacing these with usable tires? I did a quick search and found a reference to crazy jack (ehay), and buy in bulk. But are there any other sellers where I can get tires just for my old AFX application? And my old tycos (seem to have evenly sized, low profile tires on the front/rear). 

Thanks!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*weird jack*

i am very happy with the tires i buy from weird jack. ive probalby purchased at least 100 pairs from him over the last 5 years. his best deal is his bag-o-rejects, $25-30 for a baggy filled with various blems. work just fine for runners.

he does sell some skinny slip on silicones for AFX fronts, and his butt ugly wides work great for JLTO, AFX, AFX G-plus, AMRAC, ROKAR, and LL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

71Rcode,

How many fronts do you need? I have quite a few still in the bulk packaging.

Roger Corrie


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Front Tires*

Wierd Jack are good tires (as you've already read), and don't Thunderslicks make Afx front tires too? Anyway there's plenty of good tires out there, many also use O-rings from the local hardware store.

As for oil, leave the 3-in-1 for the squeaky doors, and get some ThunderOil, Mobil1, Marvel Mystery Oil, Duralube, or something similiar. These do a much better job without the strong smell that 3-in-1 has.

If you want original Afx tires, try e-bay....do a search for 'afx front tires'....you'll also find front rims and axles, too. Other places to try are Bud's HO, Slotcar Johnnies, Jag Hobbies, and Road Race Replicas.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dlw said:


> get some ThunderOil, Mobil1, Marvel Mystery Oil, Duralube, or something similiar.


i use MMO... works great and smells yummy too... 

--rick


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

dlw said:


> Wierd Jack are good tires (as you've already read), and don't Thunderslicks make Afx front tires too? Anyway there's plenty of good tires out there, many also use O-rings from the local hardware store.
> 
> As for oil, leave the 3-in-1 for the squeaky doors, and get some ThunderOil, Mobil1, Marvel Mystery Oil, Duralube, or something similiar. These do a much better job without the strong smell that 3-in-1 has.
> 
> If you want original Afx tires, try e-bay....do a search for 'afx front tires'....you'll also find front rims and axles, too. Other places to try are Bud's HO, Slotcar Johnnies, Jag Hobbies, and Road Race Replicas.


Mobil1? Wow, didn't know that would work well, which type of oil?. I use Thunder oil, and The X2C Oiler(??) oil


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Mobil 1*

I think the synthetic kind is what the hard-core racers like.


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Roger, thanks for the offer. Man, I'd have to say....20 pair? I know that sounds nuts... Yes, I'd be glad to e-mail you. [email protected]

DLW - yes, the 3 in 1 is a bit sentimental. The can was my grandfathers - it's probably 30 years old. Love that can! And thanks for the tips. I'll do that search now.


----------

